# Benbela cockers and litter size question?



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

In short the breeder I was going to go with has turned out terrible, got my deposit back so going to look at a benbela tomorrow.
Does anyone on the forum have dog from here would be interesting to see pictures and experience.

I'd originally wanted an apricot girl, then a chocolate girl and I'm going to see a black and white boy tomorrow he's 6 weeks old.
It was one of her girls third and last litter, she had 6 but sadly lost four 
The breeder says they are unsure as to why and the two boys left are great she said.
Is there any reason this would concern you? Also having only one litter mate would this be a negative for the pup in temperament?

Dogs are health tested etc etc will see paperwork tomorrow and will take a list of questions!

That wasn't 'in short' was it lol.

Thanks 
Katie


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Katie,

I contacted Benbela when I was looking for pup no2, it's strange because when I enquired about a forthcoming litter she mentioned to me that she had lost a few pups in one of her previous litters too I can't remember how many it was but I know it was more than one pup lost and although I was pleased she was totally honest i have to say it did put me off a bit and I proceeded no further, but this was my choice and I don't want to put you off as the other two in the litter are hopefully 100% healthy pups, I can't comment on temperment with only two left in the litter because Both Beau & Kody came from big litters 11 in beaus & 10 in Kody's and in both there was one pup that sadly died but in a litter of this size it's to be expected, Both Beau and Kody are very confident and sociable with humans and other dogs so maybe growing up with more siblings helps, Perhaps someone on the forum that's breeds can offer the best advise. Wish you luck whatever you decide x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

our murphy came from benbela, i will try to add a photo, he is perfect, lovely temperament, saw the mother, who was also lovely, corrine the breeder, was lovely too, very helpful, given lots of advice, poodle was eye tested, and i have proopf of this, murphy is 9 mths old, and i would definitely get another from her x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

this is murphy as a pup, i will try to add a more recent one , but not very good at this!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Aww what a cutey. Who was his mum and dad? And what's his coat like. Corrine sounds lovely on the phone I'm secretly VERY excited about going to see a real life poo pup!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

his mum was saffy a blue roan cocker, very pretty and friendly, sitting in the conservatory when we arrived, we had to hold murphy, as his eyes lit up when he saw her, and corrine warned she would tell him off as she had had enough of her pups! dad was teddy, an apricot min poodle, we did nt see him, murphys coat is not curly, more wavy, a bit wiry, quite easy to deal with now adult coat is through, i will try to take a pic of him as he is now and get my daughter to upload it.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

actually looking a the photo i have put on, his coat is not a lot different, thicker, with a mop on the top of his head x


----------

